# Y'all Remember Baby Girl That Was Arrested At The Pool In Her Bikini? She Won A 148k Settlement



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 20, 2018)

It's been three years since the traumatizing image of then 15-year-old Dajerra Bectonbeing pinned down by a police officer's knee at a pool party circulated the internet, once again reigniting the conversation surrounding police violence against the black community. 

Following the incident, Becton sued the city of McKinney, Texas, as well as the officer involved. In May 2018, the Star-Telegram reports a $148,000 settlement was reached. 

Of course, the entire ordeal was super traumatic for Becton. Now, at 18-years-old, she has decided to reclaim her narrative in a cool way. Becton's attorney, Kim T. Cole, spoke with Teen Vogue and said she's throwing a "fabulous" pool party for Becton and the other teens detained with her in celebration of the settlement as well as their graduation.

“My goal is to redo this experience,” Cole says. “Dajerria recently told me she hasn’t been swimming since the incident."

“This girl will never be the same,” Cole noted. “Anyone who has been a teenage black girl knows how hard it is, and to have this type of negative publicity, in your bikini, shown all over the world. It tore her up. We don’t know who she would have been had this not happened.”

Cole also clapped back at McKinney Mayor George Fuller, who referred to Becton as “a verbally abusive, disobedient girl.”

"You’re not afraid of white people who pose an actual threat, who walk out of shooting up a church or a school without a scratch on them, but you are afraid of a black girl and her ‘tone’?” Cole said. “Watch the video – she never used a cuss word, never talked back to him – all she did was repeatedly ask someone to call her mama.”



The party will be held on Saturday, June 23, and activists DeRay McKesson and Shaun King have been invited. According to Cole, the McKinney police "are not on the guest list."

Cole also plans to raise money to provide scholarships for the detained teens. Donations can be directed to Kim T. Cole, 2770 Main Street, Suite 186, Frisco, Texas 75033.

As for Becton's future? She will attend a local community college in the fall and plans to use the settlement money to start a business. She eventually wants to become a dentist. 

We're rooting for you, Dajerra!


----------



## nysister (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish her all the best and hope she uses the majority of that money for education and important life goals.

I personally think she deserved much more.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 20, 2018)

nysister said:


> I wish her all the best and hope she uses the majority of that money for education and important life goals.
> 
> I personally think she deserved much more.




I agree, she initially sued for 5 million but you know how that goes.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 20, 2018)

God bless that baby girl. I hope the party is epic and I hope she achieves her goal of becoming a dentist.


----------



## Chinagem (Jun 20, 2018)

148k? Nah, that's not nearly enough! That poor child. Those poor children!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't think $148K is nearly enough for the indignities she suffered.  But she has the opportunity to apply this money towards her education and really improve her future.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow, I feel like that was just last year. Do you have to pay taxes on settlements?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have been wondering whatever happened. I could barely breathe from anger, rage and fury when this happened. She deserves more, but I am glad she won and is continuing her education. I too hope she has the best pool party ever!


----------



## Browndilocks (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope that business she starts has something to do with being a dentist.  She could spend less than 5k on the equipment needed to make dental molds, crowns and false teeth.  Flip that money in a heartbeat.


----------



## afrofaithful (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope she succeeds! Great goals.


----------



## Kalia1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish her the best. 
She deserved a greater amount for enduring that which she did.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 20, 2018)

Not nearly enough. Sick of these pigs!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 20, 2018)

I agree she deserved more but I'm glad she got something buildable. I was so hurt for her. The racial and sexual undertones of her assault really struck me. I wish her the absolute best.

Hopefully, the lady whose breast was exposed during arrest will win a more significant amount. I'm tired of our bodies not be honored.


----------



## Farida (Jun 20, 2018)

She could’ve gotten more but trials can take forever and then people would start testifying to besmirch her for every minute thing she and her family have ever done. She’s young and no need getting wrapped in years of litigation.


----------



## vitfusion89 (Jun 21, 2018)

I agree she deserves more. I’m just happy she received more than $4, like this family after the father was killed. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ury-gave-his-family-4/?utm_term=.231b4de77904


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 21, 2018)

I was hoping she'd get at least a million.


----------



## Zaynab (Jun 21, 2018)

I hope she's able to really put they money to good use like college and doesn't have family members with their hands out. It's not alot of money and it's going to be easy to blow through


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 21, 2018)

My guess is this is a settlement with a guaranteed payout. Municipalities are broke. If she had gotten a $5 million judgment she'd likely never see it. What cities do instead is go "hey...youll probably never see that $5million but if you settle for $50k you will have the money in 30 days then het lawyer likely negotiated up from there"


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 21, 2018)

This made me so angry . Bastard


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 21, 2018)

Goodt


----------



## brg240 (Jun 22, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> My guess is this is a settlement with a guaranteed payout. Municipalities are broke. If she had gotten a $5 million judgment she'd likely never see it. What cities do instead is go "hey...youll probably never see that $5million but if you settle for $50k you will have the money in 30 days then het lawyer likely negotiated up from there"


i listened to a podcast that mentioned this city and it's a pretty wealthy area so i doubt their municipality is broke. They have money for what they want to spend it on. 

Anyway, ia it's not enough but i'm glad she got something. I wish her the absolute best for her future and she has a fun pool party


----------



## theRaven (Jun 22, 2018)

It should have been more but I'm glad she received some form of settlement money.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jun 22, 2018)

I didn’t read the whole thread but I hope the parents save it for college tuition.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 30, 2018)

Does that officer still have a job? Somebody please tell me he is no longer working in law enforcement.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

Kiadodie said:


> I didn’t read the whole thread but I hope the parents save it for college tuition.



Isn't she 18 or older now???  If so, the parents don't have any control.


----------

